# Best cigars under $5



## Skeat5353 (Mar 15, 2014)

Hey Puffers,

As we all know cigars ain't cheap! As much as I'd love to smoke Padron and Opus X everyday, that's not realistic. So I appeal to the cigar smokers here who have found good, affordable cigars that are priced at $5 or less. That price can include average per cigar in boxes too. Thanks, guys.


----------



## 11GTCS (May 20, 2014)

Well, funny you say Padron, because their Londres size is around $5 a stick in a box. Good smokes too! 

That being said, we need to know your taste! Do you like pepper bombs, creamy milder sticks, or something else?


----------



## Skeat5353 (Mar 15, 2014)

I like the way Padrons taste!


----------



## 11GTCS (May 20, 2014)

Hmm.. Then I'd suggest Bucanero Z (similar to 1964) and Blanco Nine Series. Both should be able to be found for the price you're looking for.


----------



## puffsNstuff (Jun 6, 2014)

Didn't bucanero go out of business? If not I need some for myself. The Room 101 payback and olivas are on my short list for under $5 a stick


----------



## 11GTCS (May 20, 2014)

Nope! They sell exclusively through this site. Bucanero the best online cigar store with the best prices


----------



## puffsNstuff (Jun 6, 2014)

11GTCS said:


> Nope! They sell exclusively through this site.


you just became mine and loki's best friend in the world!


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

11GTCS said:


> Nope! They sell exclusively through this site. Bucanero the best online cigar store with the best prices


I love you so much right now


----------



## 11GTCS (May 20, 2014)

Lol thanks! :rockon: At the OP, as you can see, definitely a good cigar to try


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

Skeat5353 said:


> Hey Puffers,
> 
> As we all know cigars ain't cheap! As much as I'd love to smoke Padron and Opus X everyday, that's not realistic. So I appeal to the cigar smokers here who have found good, affordable cigars that are priced at $5 or less. That price can include average per cigar in boxes too. Thanks, guys.


I havent found many NCs to be that great under $5. A quick look through my eight pages of spreadsheet and tasting notes yields few results for sticks that rated 8 or better and are under $5 retail. EP Carillo Short Run 2013, Illusione Rothchildes, Tat Verocu and Padron 3000 Maduro are some good ones but the Tat and Illusione arent full sized sticks.

I do like some of the AJ Fernandez stuff; Fallen Angel & San Lotano and you can generally find those pretty cheap. If you keep an eye on CigarBid or Monster you can do pretty well. Hope that helps.


----------



## Skeat5353 (Mar 15, 2014)

11GTCS said:


> Nope! They sell exclusively through this site. Bucanero the best online cigar store with the best prices


Thanks a bunch, man. Looks like a cool site.


----------



## imported_mark_j (Aug 18, 2013)

You can buy Padron's "Padron" series sticks (in most vitolas), Arturo Fuente Grand Reserva series (again, in most vitolas) and the Undercrown Corona Viva all for less than $5 per stick with very little shopping around. All are first rate smokes.

OP, noting your affection for Padrons, I smoke their Padron Palmas Maduro all the time. Great flavor, great size, never paid more that $5 for one even at the B&M.


----------



## brazil stogie (Mar 22, 2013)

I recommend the Cain F Lancero!


----------



## Skeat5353 (Mar 15, 2014)

Looks good. Thanks.


----------



## Senor_Perfecto (Apr 2, 2014)

Tatuaje Tattoo Caballero, Illusione Rothchildes, Punch Rothchildes (maduro), Gran Habano Rothchildes (corojo). You can get all of these for under $5 online. If you can find the Tatuaje Petit Cazadores Reservas... buy them.


----------



## Kasanova King (Jun 8, 2014)

This might be a little off topic but Cigar Palace has a pretty sweet introductory offer...

You get these 5 cigars for $15 with free shipping:



Gurkha Status Maduro Torpedo - 6 1/2 x 52

Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 Torpedo - 6 1/4 x 52

Chateau Real Gran Templar - 6 x 52

Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Robusto - 5 x 50

Oliva Serie G Toro - 6 x 50

I'm not allowed to post links yet but if you Google Amazing Cigar Deals there will be a link for this deal on that site....plus several other pretty sweet deals.


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

For my money, I'll take a Punch (around $2.50) any old day. Also Bahia Trinidads (less than $2 on CI) which are a personal favorite, although I have no idea what the general consensus is about their quality--not that anyone else's opinion matters in my humidor :smoke:


----------



## Indy-hp (Feb 22, 2014)

If bought by the box after shopping around, some of my favorites that happen to be at that price point:

Padron 2000
Brickhouse Robusto
Oliva O Robusto
Flor de las Antillas Robusto
Arturo Fuente Rosado R52
Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 50 Years Box Pressed

I find the best box price is often at Cigar Place, though any Oliva is cheapest at Serious Cigars.


----------



## bigLuke5595 (May 22, 2014)

Kristoff Kristania
Torano Hogs Head
Puros Indios 2003 Reserva Maxima
Camacho Havanna
FFOX Lost City (nah, jk)


----------



## benjimo (May 26, 2014)

Was feeling a bit adventurous while in the walk-in at the B&M today so I picked up a Perdomo Nick's Stick maduro robusto for 4.79, I'll let you know how it goes as I'm saving it for a little later tonight.


----------



## benjimo (May 26, 2014)

benjimo said:


> Was feeling a bit adventurous while in the walk-in at the B&M today so I picked up a Perdomo Nick's Stick maduro robusto for 4.79, I'll let you know how it goes as I'm saving it for a little later tonight.


Just finished it off.
Decent, I'm too young in my hobby to know exactly what I'm tasting so I really can't describe the flavor all that well but it was nice and didn't have a big bite, it was pretty smooth and had a nice draw, burn wasn't perfect but nothing to cry over, overall a good experience. Also, got a very mild headrush towards the end but not nearly close to the "headache" that some reviews said it gave them, this could be because I dip occasionally and am no stranger to the nic buzz.


----------



## JGIORD (Jan 1, 2000)

Livin' Legend said:


> For my money, I'll take a Punch (around $2.50) any old day. Also Bahia Trinidads (less than $2 on CI) which are a personal favorite, although I have no idea what the general consensus is about their quality--not that anyone else's opinion matters in my humidor :smoke:


I also like the Bahia Trinidads but I always seem to get a few that have really tuff draws out of a bundle. Overall nice medium bodied smoke.

I was wondering what ever happened to Bucanero. Glad to see it mentioned here. I just bought some Z's to try. I'll have to get some Windjammers next.


----------



## ermtpa (Apr 5, 2013)

Sancho Panza Double Maduro is a good stick for the price.


----------



## Skeat5353 (Mar 15, 2014)

Great suggestions!


----------



## Cooter (Jun 4, 2014)

Cusano 18 connecticut

5 Vegas High Primmings


----------



## wally1031 (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes, I love the Padron's but they are a little rich for my wallet - and the number of cigars I smoke! For an every day smoke, I like the Cuba Libre's they can usually be had for about $2 a stick at auction.


----------



## CGcigaro (Jun 8, 2014)

I like the Bahia maduro or Gurkha park Ave maduro is outstanding.


----------



## RommyR (Apr 18, 2014)

I've found most b&ms sell tatuajes from the tattoo line under $5. Same with the illusione rothchilde which are really tasty


----------



## rapestove (Jan 19, 2014)

most diesels are five bucks, or less, they're also fantastic


----------

